# more exodons



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

here are a couple of my shoals














and a couple of feeding videos for fun:


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

dammmmmnnnn. Nice lil buggers man. Awesome!


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

ive gotten more since those videos, but i just never get around to making new ones.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

beautiful everything there (tank, fish, set up,etc)! How many you got in there and what size tank? Im thinking of adding more exos to my tank.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

i have somewhere between 150 and 180 total between my shoals. hopefully more on the way soon.

if your tank is a 40B (i think thats what you said yours was), you can get more then your current 12 in there. anything more then 20 with your current set up, and id suggest more filtration and a strict WC schedule. but if youre willing to put in the work and make sure you have proper equipment on there, you can get quite a few in that tank.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet stuff man. they looks wicked. love how they move around so much


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

exodon king said:


> i have somewhere between 150 and 180 total between my shoals. hopefully more on the way soon.
> 
> if your tank is a 40B (i think thats what you said yours was), you can get more then your current 12 in there. anything more then 20 with your current set up, and id suggest more filtration and a strict WC schedule. but if youre willing to put in the work and make sure you have proper equipment on there, you can get quite a few in that tank.


yeah, I've got a 40B tank. Maybe i'll add more exos just to make it to around 20 or 25. The only filtration Im running right now is an Emp 280. I can put in an Emp 400 from another tank if I need to. But come to think of it, I don't think i'd like the extra work. lol.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd suggest being very careful with your current set up. Just keep an eye on your water parameters


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

exodon king said:


> I'd suggest being very careful with your current set up. Just keep an eye on your water parameters


Yup. I've been running this set up for two years now without problems. I just keep up on the water changes and vac.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah but when youre talking about doubling the bio-load, especially with your current set up, youre just asking for an ammonia spike.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

How many shoals do you have? Those are sweet and ive been thinking of exo's for a while.

How many would you recomend in 1/2 a 65 gal. The thing is a sanchezi will be in half and i have about another half for whatever. The section would be 2ftx 18"x 18" with a ac500 and penguin 250 (which is over 10X turnover combined).


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Also in the wild i have heard they can reach like 6", but in captivity i havnt seen anything close to that large (probably all 4" max). So do you have any pics of ones that large or have seen them that large personally?


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

there have only been a couple of DOCUMENTED reports of 6" in the wild, however you will hardly ever see them past 3" in a captive environment. 4" is still pretty uncommon, but it does happen occasionally.


----------

